# Computer Parts Comparison Site



## shatogtar (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey guys, i spend much time in the last weeks for reading about computer parts on the internet. And Im a little bit ****ed up by the mass of |"Information" there is.
Some people say that, some people say this.
I just want to buy a PC. Can this be so difficult?

Are there any sites on wich I can compare (up-to-date) PC parts?

I found www.hardware.info, wich is a really big help, but there has to be something better. 
Where do you guys get your knowledge from?


----------



## PohTayToez (Jul 20, 2007)

A couple of good ones are :

www.gpureview.com for graphics cards and
http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu.html for processors.

Also, I find the reviews on www.newegg.com quite helpful.


----------



## hNic (Jul 20, 2007)

everywhere you look will have some sort of bias....just gotta look at the stone hard facts (the specs of each product) and compare those...not reviews...IMO

and if you don't understand wut a specific specification is....google it....best advice i can give anyone that wants to find out on their own about something PC related....or also search the forums here....a WEALTH of info here


----------

